
Ask HN: Consulting – how to approach a client best - blarbspecial
I run a software development + software process consultancy. I met a developer at a tech event  and he made the impression that the company he works for could use my help with software architecture and processes.<p>What do you think is the best way to approach that company without coming out of the blue and without making that guy a whistleblower?
======
CyberFonic
In my experience the impressions of priorities as seen by developers and their
management can differ greatly and that could mean that no decision maker sees
the need for your services. The fact that you described the developer as a
"whistleblower" suggests that his views are not aligned with those of the
management.

In a similar situation I would research the company, identify who's who in the
management hierarchy and explore whether I have any contacts or leads that
could open the door. Failing that I would cold call the CIO, CTO or similar,
introduce myself and my services and point blank ask whether they would be
interested in having an in-depth chat about how I might help. The typical hot
buttons are: speed up development; reduce downtime, support, etc.

You do have an elevator pitch? Have a clear message about your USP? If not,
then you could polish those areas first, they will focus your sales messaging
/ marketing in the future.

~~~
blarbspecial
Thanks, concise and precise. I believe you are right. The elevator pitch is
still missing - so that's a very good point.

BTW. I briefly browsed the mgmt LinkedIn profiles and seems they might not be
interested as they all graduated from the same uni so potentially not looking
for "outsider" views.

